# كيف تضيف Copy To و Move To في قائمة الكليك يمين وتسرع عملك على الكمبيوتر بخطوات سهلة



## Fady4Jesus (14 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم،
إكتشفت طريقة سهلة وظريفة جداً لإضافة خاصيتي Copy To و Move To لقائمة الكليك يمين في الويندوز، فقد كنت أحتاجها بشدة لتسهيل وتسريع نسخ ونقل الملفات بدون فتح وغلق نوافذ كثيرة، فمن مكانك أنقل أو أنسخ أي ملف بمنتهى السرعة بدون الإحتياج لأي برامج مساعدة...

الطريقة:
1. إفتح برنامج RegEdit عن طريق كتابة regedit في مربع Run
2. إذهب إلى هذا المسار: 
	
	




		كود:
	

[COLOR="#ff0000"][I]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers[/I][/COLOR]

3. إضغط كليك يمين على فولدر ContextMenuHandlers و إختار New ثم Key ثم سمي هذا الKey الجديد Copy To
4. ثم إضغط دبل كليك على القيمة Default في القائمة اليمنى
5. ثم إكتب هذا الكود بدقة في المربع الذي سيظهر (مع الأقواس أيضاً): 
	
	




		كود:
	

[COLOR="#ff0000"]{C2FBB630-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}[/COLOR]

بهذا قد أضفنا خاصية Copy To للقائمة، ولإضافة Move To:
كرر الخطوات من 1-4 مع تسمية الفولدر Move To، ثم أضف هذا الكود: 
	
	




		كود:
	

[COLOR="#ff0000"]{C2FBB631-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}[/COLOR]

مبــــــــــــــــــــــــروك ، إغلق برنامج RegEdit وسترى الخاصيتين وقد أضيفوا إلى قائمة الكليك اليمين....

منتظر آراؤكم... *


----------



## minamaster (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف تضيف Copy To و Move To في قائمة الكليك يمين وتسرع عملك على الكمبيوتر بخطو*

thank you ya man very much


----------



## Fady4Jesus (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف تضيف Copy To و Move To في قائمة الكليك يمين وتسرع عملك على الكمبيوتر بخطو*

العفو يا عسل


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف تضيف Copy To و Move To في قائمة الكليك يمين وتسرع عملك على الكمبيوتر بخطو*

مشكور أخي الطرقة ممتازة


----------



## *sara* (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف تضيف Copy To و Move To في قائمة الكليك يمين وتسرع عملك على الكمبيوتر بخطو*

thank u very much 
very usefull way


----------



## Fady4Jesus (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف تضيف Copy To و Move To في قائمة الكليك يمين وتسرع عملك على الكمبيوتر بخطو*

العفو يا إخواتي...
ربنا يوفقكم
صلوا لأجلي


----------



## Michael (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تضيف Copy To و Move To في قائمة الكليك يمين وتسرع عملك على الكمبيوتر بخطو*

*طريقة ذكية بالفعل

ولكن ما رايك ان تقوم بعمل تصدير للمف كى لا يحدث مشاكل لدى البعض عن التعامل مع المسجل؟؟

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Fady4Jesus (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تضيف Copy To و Move To في قائمة الكليك يمين وتسرع عملك على الكمبيوتر بخطو*

*فكرة حلوة يا مايكل...ولكن كيف يمكن ذلك؟*


----------



## سنايبر (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تضيف Copy To و Move To في قائمة الكليك يمين وتسرع عملك على الكمبيوتر بخطو*

شكرا يا باشا  علي الموضوع
في انتظار المزيد
تقبل مروري
سنايبر


----------



## Fady4Jesus (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تضيف Copy To و Move To في قائمة الكليك يمين وتسرع عملك على الكمبيوتر بخطو*

شكرا أخي سنايبر على مرورك الكريم...ربنا يباركك


----------



## alfanoble (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تضيف Copy To و Move To في قائمة الكليك يمين وتسرع عملك على الكمبيوتر بخطوات سهلة*

شكرا وربنا يعوضك


----------



## mina1 (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تضيف Copy To و Move To في قائمة الكليك يمين وتسرع عملك على الكمبيوتر بخطوات سهلة*

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## maro-bmw (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تضيف Copy To و Move To في قائمة الكليك يمين وتسرع عملك على الكمبيوتر بخطوات سهلة*

اسمحوا لى ان اضع نلف رجيسترى يحتوى على اكثر من عملية منها
copyto&moveto-add$removeكليكيمين فوقmy computer


----------



## maro-bmw (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تضيف Copy To و Move To في قائمة الكليك يمين وتسرع عملك على الكمبيوتر بخطوات سهلة*

اسمحوا لى ان اضع نلف رجيسترى يحتوى على اكثر من عملية منها
copyto & moveto
add & remove  كلبك يمين فوق my computer
quick launch
language bar
كل دة بصيغة كاب لاضافتة للنسخة المعدلة....لو عايز جزء واحد فقط
اضغط على ملف الكاب.....ستجد فولدر اسمةsvcpack اضغط علية تجد ملف
كليك يمين علية و اختار view file
اسحب الملف على الهارد ....كليك يمين....edit....احذف اللى مش عايزة.....رجع الملف


http://www.zshare.net/download/1229807275abfc45/


----------

